# Pair of wheels 700x622 clincher type rims



## CyclingCat (18 Jun 2009)

Pair of 700x622 with clincher type rims and normal hubs if possible. Rear wheel for 126mm between dropouts

Or just a pair of DRC 17 rims, 36 holes.


----------

